# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger? ik weet het niet

## niekie

hoiihoii,

ik ben een meisje van 14 en ik de herfstvakantie ging ik met een hele goeie vriend van me afspreken.
we hebben toen alle tussen stappen gedaan maar ben niet ontmaagd.
ik ben een week of twee daarna ongesteld geworden. ik was blij want was al een week te laat. nu ben ik al bijna een maand neit meer ongesteld geweest zou het kunnen dat ik zwanger ben? ik hoop dat iemand antwoord heeft op deze vraagt! ik maak me zorgen.
groetjessss

----------


## christel1

He Niekie, 
Heb je na je maandstonden nog sexuele betrekkingen gehad ? Want als je daarna geen seks meer gehad hebt dan denk ik niet dat je zwanger bent. 
Moest ik van jou zijn en je hebt een vriendje, gebruik jullie gezond verstand, blijkbaar ben je er klaar voor om intiem te zijn dus stap naar de huisarts en vraag een voorschriftje voor de pil (de arts heeft geheimhouding dus normaal kan dit geen probleem zijn) of praat er alvast over met iemand die je vertrouwt, mama, papa (die zijn meer begripvol dan je denkt, mijn dochter is op haar 14de ook aan de pil gegaan) en dat je vriendje ook zijn voorzorgen neemt, condooms zijn overal verkrijgbaar en hij moet dus niet meer beschaamd zijn om erom te gaan.... en je bent nog heel jong en je kan je maandstonden ook nog heel onregelmatig krijgen maar dan heb je ook een groter risico om zwanger te worden, dus beter voorzichtig zijn, beter voorkomen dan genezen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Niekie,

Je geeft aan niet ontmaagd te zijn, je hebt dus geen geslachtsgemeenschap gehad?
Zonder seks is er geen kans op zwangerschap, ook geef je aan ondertussen al ongesteld geweest te zijn. Een zwangerschap is dus uit te sluiten.

Je bent nog maar 14, dit is vrij jong en vaak nog in een redelijk beginstadium van de menstruatie. Het kan dus vaker voorkomen dat de menstruatie wat onregelmatig verloopt, niets om je zorgen over te maken!

Wel ben ik het met Christel hierboven mij eens, als je gaat beginnen aan seks, neem je maatregelen! Praat thuis eens over de pil en gebruik áltijd condooms! Condooms beschermen je niet alleen tegen een ongewenste zwangerschap maar óók tegen SOA's!

----------

